# Fitting bike rack on a 770F



## toddie10 (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi i want to fit a bike rack to my Rapido 770F, i have been told i need a plan of the back to find out where the strengheners are, can anyone advise as to where i can get one please, thanks Toddie10


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

quickest way to achieve this it to use a magnet to locate the metal brackets, these should be about 27mm from the top of the window and the other one is about a mt below that bracket. Drill into these to take a sixmm stainless steel bolt. There are four metal plates aprox eight inches by two inches.


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

I've got a FIAMMA PRO C bolted to the back of my 741F - its like yours at the back except the bed/toilet/shower location are reversed. The 4 bike rack brackets bolt through to the boot (under the bed) . The lower set of fixing brackets are 'capped' internally in the boot and the upper set of brackets are hidden by a horizontal box section in the boot.

Off course if you're not using a FIAMMA PRO C then forget all this !!

Ref the piccy - the left hand brackets (looking on the back end) are 25" from the inner vertical beading edge of the van and the right hand brackets are 32" from the vertical beading edge on the right hand side. The two upper brackets are about 3" down from the edge of the rear window - This may be reversed due to your van orientation.

Sorry about the "imperial" measurements (my age) - hope this helps

Harry


----------

